# Pneumatic cylinder under water???



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Has anyone ever used a pneumatic cylinder under water before? Would there be any problem as long as the supply line and the exhaust lines were routed well away from the water? Im building a floating "dead mans float" prop which will float and then jump to life splashing water around. Of course all of the electrical goodies will be well away from the water area. Can it be done?


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

don't see why not, the cylinder is sealed to keep the air in, so it should keep the water out.


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

i made a swamp monster that comes out of the pond and the cylinder is under water. i used a stainless steal cylinder and fittings. you just have to make sure that the electronics are well away from the water.


----------



## tobmaster (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a barrel spitter that has been used now for 4 years. The cylinder finally started leaking air around the rod. This was because of the lateral stress on the mechanics while it lifts from the barrel. Luckily, I keep spares of most of my cylinders for the month of October emergencies and it was a quick fix. You would be able to use a single acting cylinder with spring return (or gravity return), or a double acting cylinder with a 4 or 5-way valve. You cannot use a double acting cylinder and leave one hole open making it a single like many do. This would allow water to get inside.
ALSO, make sure you add a drop or two of compressor oil to each cylinder before and after each season to keep them well lubricated just in case some moisture gets in.


----------

